# Machine Knit Wedding Gown



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been working for quite awhile on this stunning Cathedral Wedding Dress in the color of champagne for The Artist's Studio Signatures runway fashion show on 3 May. It is almost done and I absolutely love it. I kept knitting a little, putting it on my dress form, knitting a little more, and studying the lay drape of the knit as I went along. I need to complete the veil and sew some little hooks here and there, maybe add a little bow at the back neck. I am only going to post a picture of the front. You will have to come to the fashion show to see the back and how the collar falls into a cascade. A B-E-A-utiful iridescent sequin trim graces the seams around the side panels (designed like the stained glass in a cathedral), neck, collar and the top of the lower skirt. Maybe I will do this as a pattern too, once I recover from all the work.

Hope everyone here likes it. I can't imagine doing this gown by hand - that's the real benefit of doing it by machine.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Its stunning. Job well done


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

A true work of art; thank you for sharing.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## fran the florist (Sep 3, 2012)

Now that is some gown, may we could see the back after the show, please. delightful, you should be proud.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Stunning and beautiful


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Angela c said:


> Stunning and beautiful


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome gown!!! I can only try to imagine the amount of work is going in to do this gown.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! My friend and her husband (who also knit by machine) made wedding gowns for both of their daughters many years ago. Truly amazing works of art!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful, brilliantly made, wonderful to see. 
Please can we see more pics of it including the back. I cant afford to come to California.    

Anyone who turns their nose up at machine knitting, and doubts what can be done on one, needs to see this. :thumbup: 

I love it!!!!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

This beautifully shows the potential of a knitting machine used by an experienced knitter. Beautiful gown. 
What model KM are you knitting this gown on?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. What a masterpiece.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I am impressed, very nice.


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I used a Brother Bulky 260 for this gown. For the body of the dress, I used a double strand of Millor's Carioca and for the collar, stained glass panels and bottom skirt, a single strand of King Cole's Opium. Both yarns were champagne in color. I believe I bought 9 yards of the sequin trim. Also, it has a side zipper, 16".


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

So beautiful, so delicate - and on a bulky machine! I would have assumed it was done on a fine guage machine. 

My guess? That's a show-stealer, would easily be priced at thousands of dollars!

Thank you for showing it to us.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow is all i can say..it is beautiful :roll:


----------



## AlabamaWorley (Feb 12, 2014)

Amazing work!


----------



## leshock (Apr 5, 2014)

OMG! That is SO beautiful! Simply breathtaking! Thank you for sharing! What great inspiration!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Stunning.


----------



## TamaraEll (May 21, 2013)

Just lovely! Great job!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

You are a true artiste - well done


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

That is absolutely stuuning!How clever you are!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow! stunning is one way of putting it. that is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

It is magnificent.I would also love to see the back but California is too far away from Europe!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very beautiful gown. Lots of luck at the show.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow, Beautiful!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

It's so beautiful.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

You will be flooded with orders. So be prepared. Congrats on producing a real work of art.


----------



## GiGix2 (Jan 14, 2014)

WOW!!! I am at a lose for words....can't make it to California so please after the show show us pictures of the back.Thank you so much for letting us see a peak of it. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow! That is so very pretty!!! Please if you do a pattern I would love to buy it from you! So very Amazing!!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW ... amazing!!! Now, I want to find some time to machine knit.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Just BEAUTIFUL ....oh to be so talented..please do post pictures after the show.&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## kljw5559 (Jul 28, 2013)

It is absolutely gorgeous, will be watching for more photos after the fashion show.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Stunning, elegant! Beautiful work!! Congrats on a job well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So, so pretty!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Incredible!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That is a stunning work of art and so inspiring. What machine are you using? This is far superior to the concoction posted a last week by someone who wanted it to be replicated by her mother and grandmother. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

just stunning


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful design. I would love to see it modeled. Nice work.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is just beautiful. Makes me think about the '30s when gowns that shape were in vogure.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous. I agree with KateWood, it shows what an experienced and talented machine knitter can produce. I too would love to see a photo of the back after the show.


----------



## Windy Hill (Oct 16, 2013)

It is the kind of dress to make one stop and look. I would love any info on the gown. I used to live in So Cal but now am way up north and cannot come to the fashion show.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is 'drop dead gorgeous'!


----------



## waquilter (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Stunningly Beautiful! You have a talent no one can surpass!


----------



## Dizzy Liz (Feb 5, 2013)

Glorious, wish I were that talented. Good luck on the fashion show. Please send more pictures, I can't get to California. Did you make this for somebody, if so how wonderful to be able to wear a one of a kind special knit.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

On the right body this is beautiful!


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Will we be able to see photos of the back? I can only hope that one day I can do half as well as this!!


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow that is stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lanafay (Feb 2, 2012)

That is beautiful! Well done and you must have a lot of patience.


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

it is stunningly beautiful. You should be very proud. I wish my skills were as good as yours!


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

What a gorgeous wedding gown you made! It should be the star of the show! Thanks for sharing the info on how you made it, too!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Incredible. All I can say is "WOW". No words to describe my awe.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW. Well done. I can't imagine knitting it by hand or machine.


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> This is absolutely beautiful, brilliantly made, wonderful to see.
> Please can we see more pics of it including the back. I cant afford to come to California.
> 
> Anyone who turns their nose up at machine knitting, and doubts what can be done on one, needs to see this. :thumbup:
> ...


I SECOND EVERYTHING SUSIEKNITTER HAS SAID, INCLUDING THE BIT ABOUT COMING FROM UK TO CALIFORNIA. SUPERB CRAFTMANSHIP. :thumbup:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Perhaps AFTER the show you will show a picture of the back for the benefit of "international" & other members who cannot attend. Well done.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

How gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Stunning......


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Oh my! Soooooo beautiful!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You did a beautiful job Linda. I take it you will be announcing this at the club meeting next Saturday?


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

That is truly fabulous!!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful and well done.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous gown!!!!


----------



## Bente T (Mar 23, 2014)

It looks amazing and absolutely wonderful. It's a mammoth task. 
Unfortunately I can not come to America so I could see your show. 
I'd love to see how the back looks, then maybe you would be kind enough to post a picture of it later, after your show?
Bente T in Denmark.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

That is stunning


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Very beautiful work,something to be proud of.


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

This is so beautiful it just takes your breath away!!


----------

